# Hedgehogs / Texas



## du5tin (May 12, 2009)

Greetings,

I just joined the forums. I am currently researchin' hedgehogs and seekin' out a breeder in Texas. I would like to see if any of you know about the following breeders/exotic pet stores. I really want to purchase from a breeder, so I am more than likely not going to get my first hedgehog from any of the stores. However, I would like some information if you have any.

Mrs. Tiggy Winkle's Hedgehogs
http://www.freewebs.com/texashedgehogs
I believe this is the breeder I am most interested in.

Janda Exotics
http://www.jandaexotics.com
I am not sure about her. USDA? No?

Helen's Little Critters
http://www.helenslittlecritters.com
Are they still open/active?

S&S Exotic Animals
http://sandsexoticanimals.com
They seem to be a mass-breeding company.

Thanks!


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

I do not know about the first two however without going into detail I will say your intuition is absolutely correct with the others.


----------



## du5tin (May 12, 2009)

I will more than likely go with the first breeder.


----------



## shytheunique (May 19, 2009)

Hello there,
I just wanted to drop you a line and let you know that I got my hedgie from S&S and they were wonderful about making sure I was equipped with everything I needed. They take very good care of their animals and I would highly reccomend stopping by even if it is just to see all the other crazy animals they keep. When I was there they had a couple lions caged out back. Imagine my suprise as I was holding my new pet and glance out the window to see two giant cats looking back at me. :lol: 

Hope this helps!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't recommend S&S Exotics, they breed so many different breeds in such quantity that I would label it the exotics equivalent of a puppy mill. That's just my opinion based on their website. I would have plenty more to say about them but it isn't really relevant. Basically a thumbs down from me.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

I've had minimal exposue to Mrs. Tiggy Winkle’s Hedgehogs, and from what I know they are a trusted and reputable breeder. I know they have pedigrees on all their animals and they are careful to screen whom they sell to. Thus, they seem to care about the quality of animals they are breeding and the well being of their herd. They have contacted me in regards to purchasing some of my babies or doing a breeder swap. 

I have no knowledge about the others, but I agree with LizardGirl about the S&S.
Good luck!

Pixie


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I emailed S&S Exotics when this thread was first started to let them know that some of their info on hedgies was incorrect and that some was even dangerous and asked them to email back ....never did hear from them again.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

S&S is a wholesaler who supply many pet stores across the US.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

The Hedgehog Care page of S & S is enough to convince anyone that they shouldn't buy from them. Pretty Pets food, housing in an aquarium, temp 70*, hedgehogs hibernate at 65*, blah blah blah. 

Their chinchilla care sheet is just as bad. 

Sorry, I'd avoid them like the plague.


----------



## Luna012 (Oct 5, 2015)

S&S is a HORRIBLE PLACE!!! Sick animals, discusting people, horrible conditions. DO NOT BUY FROM THEM!!!! I almost did! When I went there I saw hedgehogs in a small cage with nasty green poop, reptiles in the AC when they needed a humid environment. Sick animals. I got my hedgehog from a breeder in Houston Texas. Here's her website: http://heavenhedgehog.wix.com/hedgehogheaven I love my baby! I'm so happy with him!!! If I was going to get another one I would get it from her all over again!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Once again this thread is from 2009


----------

